# Clicker extension thread size on SF Forged +



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi guys....one of my shooting buddies lost his clicker extension (the 3/4" piece that adds to the permanent post in the riser) on his SF forged plus.....anyone know what the thread size is for that so i can rig him something until his replacement gets here in a few weeks?


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it's 5mm x 1.0 but I can confirm tonight. I have a stainless steel bolt (from my german motorcycle part bin) in my SF Forged + clicker extender spot to extend it out a bit.

Doug in NJ


----------



## valloq (Feb 10, 2013)

baller said:


> Hi guys....one of my shooting buddies lost his clicker extension (the 3/4" piece that adds to the permanent post in the riser) on his SF forged plus.....anyone know what the thread size is for that so i can rig him something until his replacement gets here in a few weeks?


Out of curiosity, where is he getting the replacement from? I have an SF Forged Plus as well, and just wondering in case I ever need a replacement as well.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

He ordered it from alt services but not sure if its something that they are going to stock...I'm making his new one out of a 2" long allen head cap screw and a 1.75" long aluminum spacer sleeve.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe it's a standard M4 (4mm x0.7).


----------



## MAC50 (Dec 9, 2007)

Its the 6-32 A


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

M4 .70 it turns out....made a new clicker post with a 2" button cap allen head screw and a cut piece of carbon one shaft....works like a charm


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Correct - 4 mm by .70. I just checked with my tap and die set.


----------

